# Atlantic Rescue 1882



## Rodney Burge (Oct 22, 2007)

A friend of mine's ancestor received a medal and a citation from the United States government in regard to a mid Atlantic rescue in 1882.
The U.S. Gregory of Thomastown was sinking in a storm and the Steamship Glenbervie rescued the crew of the casualty.
Can anyone shed light on this incident? I'm sure there are many historians who can trace this.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

A brief mention from The Times:

The Times, Wednesday, Feb 21, 1883
LATEST SHIPPING INTELLIGENCE
The *Glenbervie*, steamer, from Baltimore, brought to Dublin
Captain Watts and the crew of the American ship *H. S. Gregory*,
from New Tacoma, which vessel was abandoned at sea 650 miles off
the Fastnet. The H. S. Gregory left Port Townsend on Sept. 17 for
Queenstown.

From the Mystic Seaport site:

Ship H. S. GREGORY
Launched 1875
Built in Thomaston, Me. by Watts & Co.;
named for the man who invented the hole in the doughnut;
abandoned 1883 Feb 650 miles west of Fashnet, on voyage from Tacoma, Wash. to England with wheat;
all hands saved.
Masters: Rasmus Anderson, Jr., 1875 Oct;
John S. Turner, 1879 Dec-1880 Oct;
Edward A. Watts, 1880 Oct-1883 Feb (abandoment)

You'll find some details of the ship here, from the 1883 "Record of American and Foreign Shipping": 
http://library.mysticseaport.org/images/l0179721883/l0459-r.gif

Built in 1875, she was 2020 tons, 228.9 feet long, 41.9 ft breadth and 29.1 ft depth.

Captain Hanson Crockett Gregory was supposedly the inventor of the doughnut with a hole in the middle. Though, if so, don't know why the ship wasn't named the H. C. Gregory.

Nothing on the sinking itself, I'm afraid.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Bill Colby (Feb 25, 2011)

*Sip H. S. Gregory*

Rodney,

I only recently stumbled across your "Atlantic Rescue 1882" post and am very much interested in contacting your friend. My g-grandfather, Capt. Edward A. Watts, was the Master of the stricken vessel in question. I have the log of the ship's passage from Tacoma for Europe, which was carried off the vessel by Capt. Watts. Also a photo of the man said to have resued his family and crew is in our family album.

Bill Colby


----------



## John R Ypung (Jul 27, 2015)

*rescure of crew of US Gregory 1882*



Bill Colby said:


> Rodney,
> 
> I only recently stumbled across your "Atlantic Rescue 1882" post and am very much interested in contacting your friend. My g-grandfather, Capt. Edward A. Watts, was the Master of the stricken vessel in question. I have the log of the ship's passage from Tacoma for Europe, which was carried off the vessel by Capt. Watts. Also a photo of the man said to have resued his family and crew is in our family album.
> 
> Bill Colby


My Name is John Young and my great uncle is the Capt James George Young who rescued the crew of US Gregory whilst serving as 1st officer on the ss Glenbervie I have all the details and report from US ambassador in Dublin Ireland


----------

